

Facebook doing NPS? - sievert
http://www.facebook.com/survey/take.php?survey_id=128818393824868
No idea why they'd want to do this, but they appear to be measuring their net promoter score. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Promoter
======
sievert
Read about NPS here <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Promoter>

